# HELP -- my sister's dog is sick



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My sister has an 11-year old cocker spaniel. She told me he jumped down off the couch today about 4PM and fell over. He has not walked since. He tried to get up and walk a couple of times but it seems like his back legs aren't working.

He threw up once, won't eat, isn't whining, but won't let anyone turn him over so they can feel his legs (they're tucked up underneath him -- he's laying on his belly).

What do you think happened?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> My sister has an 11-year old cocker spaniel. She told me he jumped down off the couch today about 4PM and fell over. He has not walked since. He tried to get up and walk a couple of times but it seems like his back legs aren't working.
> 
> He threw up once, won't eat, isn't whining, but won't let anyone turn him over so they can feel his legs (they're tucked up underneath him -- he's laying on his belly).
> 
> What do you think happened?


Poor thing. Sounds like something is wrong somewhere. It's just so hard to know what's wrong with the furkids and where the pain is. I know it's so darn expensive but if he doesn't improve maybe your sister should take him in to the ER Vet. I sure hope the little guy is OK.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Did he yelp in pain or anything?? Usually jumping UP on something is where hips/elbows and such can get hurt. Jumping down they absorb the shock in the front legs first--They might want to call the vet and maybe get some spine x-rays.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG.....the poor thing. Something like this happened to my cockapoo. She didn't jump off of anything though but she just stopped walking and tried but he back leg wouldn't work. Of course this was on the weekend also. She was like that for 2 days and I had to carry her outside and hold her to pee. By Monday she was walking again so we cancelled the vet appt. She didn't get sick though, that's a little scary especially at their age. 

I hope everything turns out OK, keep us posted.....prayers for the pooch!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She did call the vet right away and they told her it didn't sound so serious that he needed to be seen before Monday.  Okay, so just let the poor dog lay there until Monday. Grrrrr.

I was thinking may be a stroke but he has good control of his head, he can move his head about freely, he just can't walk. Maybe he broke a leg, but then wouldn't he be crying?? 

I know, it's hard to tell what's wrong. He's grossly overweight too, not sure if that has something to do with this. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't have any info but wanted t say I hope she gets it figured out and everything is ok.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*She did call the vet right away and they told her it didn't sound so serious that he needed to be seen before Monday. Okay, so just let the poor dog lay there until Monday. Grrrrr.*
______________________________________

funny, my vet said the same thing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to see a vet try to tell me something like that with Daisy. 

:cavalry::cavalry::cavalry:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

JoEllen,
I think I would have her take him to an emergency vet. It sounds pretty serious to me. I will pray that he is ok. Paws crossed here also.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no idea what the problem could be... but I really hope it doesn't turn out to be anything serious. If it were me, I'd probably string the vet up by his thumbs... but that's just me. Maybe the vet's right, but I hope the way he said it to your sister wasn't as dismissive as it seems.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know what happened, but I'm not sure why this dog isn't at a vet. This is another incident that freaks me out!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know! In my book, any time a dog is incapacitated, that's enough reason to be seen by a vet immediately. I don't get it.

My sister is the type that will listen to her vet no matter what though, so we probably won't know what's going on until Monday


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> My sister is the type that will listen to her vet no matter what though, so we probably won't know what's going on until Monday


Oh I truly hope she'll listen to you over her vet. While it MAY (fingers crossed) turn out to be minor, the sooner she knows what's going on the better. I'm sure she'll never forgive herself if things get worse and she realizes she could have helped it ealier. Hound her (no pun intended :doh until she gives in! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> My sister has an 11-year old cocker spaniel. She told me he jumped down off the couch today about 4PM and fell over. He has not walked since. He tried to get up and walk a couple of times but it seems like his back legs aren't working.
> 
> He threw up once, won't eat, isn't whining, but won't let anyone turn him over so they can feel his legs (they're tucked up underneath him -- he's laying on his belly).
> 
> What do you think happened?



well honestly i would go to the vet immediately. Something sounds wrong, broken bone or something. I wouldn't ignore it.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't know what happened, but I'm not sure why this dog isn't at a vet. This is another incident that freaks me out!


i agree. i would have been there immediately. Senior dogs are not anything to mess around with. It could be serious.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am thinking a back issue of some sort. Hopefully just a pinched nerve, but may need an anti-inflammatory. Poor guy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If it was human kid that fell and couldn't walk they'd be in the emergency room. Bug her to take the poor pup to the ER.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, and you know what the vet told her to do? Give him 1/2 a dose of children's tylenol. I thought dogs weren't supposed to have Tylenol??? Buffered aspirin, yes. I'm confused about that. I told her not to do it.

Am I confused?????


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh, and you know what the vet told her to do? Give him 1/2 a dose of children's tylenol. I thought dogs weren't supposed to have Tylenol??? Buffered aspirin, yes. I'm confused about that. I told her not to do it.
> 
> Am I confused?????


No, I don't think you're confused at all. I've been told NO tylenol. Maybe they said children's *aspirin* and she confused it with tylenol?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... I'd be going to the emergency vet. And seriously considering a change in the regular vet. I hope he's gonna be o'kay.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh, and you know what the vet told her to do? Give him 1/2 an adult dose of tylenol. I thought dogs weren't supposed to have Tylenol??? Buffered aspirin, yes. I'm confused about that. I told her not to do it.
> 
> Am I confused?????


I think she need a new vet, no tylenol for dogs, maybe he pulled something in his back jumping of the couch






























​​*Santa and his Reindeer*​*
*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh geez, do you think the vet said Children's Aspirin, and she translated that Tylenol?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a similar problem happen with a young German Shepherd. He would t not get up. He acted as if his back legs were paralyzed. The vet luckily stayed open for us. Ended up being he pulled a muscle and was just being a big baby! With buffered aspirin and one night's sleep, he was totally normal the next day.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

*You should trust your instincts*! We once adopted this cat that got really ill after we brought him home, and we took him to four different vets in the space of a week. Each time he would hop out of the carrier at the vets holding his tail up like he was fine, and then go home and mope and lay in the sink and be sickly. The final night (a friday no less) we came home and he was just laying on the floor real lethargic and I called the last vet we saw, she said "It doesnt sound that serious, but if youre really THAT concerned (like IM the psychotic one) to take him to the ER" 10 Minutes later he was dead we didnt make it to the ER . The small animal vets can be so darn lazeis faire (spelling??) I will keep my fingers crossed for your sister!


----------

